# Bling



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Bling.

I am a beautiful, soulful cat in need of a home. I was on the freeway, and brought to the shelter in the hopes I can find the right person to adopt me and take me home. I have gorgeous eyes that reflect a very intelligent inner being. Please come and see me soon! 


















Bling is for adoption at Animal Allies in Duluth, MN.


----------

